
Magic Keyboard for the iPad Pro: the best way to turn an iPad into a laptop - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/20/21227345/magic-keyboard-ipad-pro-tablet-laptop-review-price-specs-features
======
gnicholas
Apparently this is compatible with the 2018 iPad Pro as well, which is
slightly surprising since this accessory alone could have induced some folks
to upgrade.

Most people wouldn't dump a 2-year old iPad Pro; OTOH, this is the Pro line,
so many of the consumers are very wealthy and/or signaling.

